# sumo----------- then and now



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

sumo when he was 6 weeks old.










sumo @ 8 weeks old.










sumo @ 4 months and 2 and a half weeks old.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Blink your eyes and they're big dogs, huh? Nice looking boy. The crop looks great.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

awesome looking dog


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

sump is looking good...what a cute boi


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice looking boy you've got there. Love that crop as well! Looks really good.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

LOVE the baby pics! && the crop!! Very nice.


----------

